# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Materials on special

## Uncle Bob

Has anyone seen cheap 25mm RHS 1.6mm? 
I saw some advertised somewhere for around $16 per 4.8m? length, can't remember where.
Other suggestions for good prices welcome. 
I'd like to build a cage for the trailer.
Thanks in advance UB

----------


## dmac

Hi Uncle Bob, 
I've found MA Steel in Yass the cheapest around these parts.  Near half the price of those M Mart robbers in Fyshwick. 
Dave.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Thanks Dave

----------


## Marc

If you are after full lenght, Waratah steel is always cheaper than Edcon Steel, however I don't know if you have them around your area.

----------


## Marc

> Has anyone seen cheap 25mm RHS 1.6mm? 
> I saw some advertised somewhere for around $16 per 4.8m? length, can't remember where.
> Other suggestions for good prices welcome. 
> I'd like to build a cage for the trailer.
> Thanks in advance UB

  There is an ad on Gumtree $10 for 8m length ... but in Queensland ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

> If you are after full lenght, Waratah steel is always cheaper than Edcon Steel, however I don't know if you have them around your area.

  Edcon are top dollar 
Southern steel cash n carry is always cheaper but don't have full range

----------

